# Loving pet rat needs a new home



## jb- (Jun 22, 2013)

We have an 8 month old male hooded rat that needs a new home by the end of the summer! His favorite activities are exploring, eating peas, and getting petted behind the ears.





















*Note* Though we are located in Iowa, we can bring him to Nebraska, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, California, Arizona, New Mexico, or Kansas, since we will be going on a trip this summer.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww!

I wish I could take him.. Sadly, I can't have any more rats


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Any chance your going threw Texas?


----------



## jb- (Jun 22, 2013)

No, sorry!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

May I ask when your leaving on your trip?

Also by Kansas, where in Kansas? Are you going by Kansas City?


----------

